# Emperor photo, pls?



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello all. I want to take the next step and make some serious and classy fountain pens. So far The Cambridge New Style has filled my eye. I have seen some others that are nice, but the crystals in some models clips look a bit gay to me.
I saw there is an Emperor kit in exoticblanks, but there is no photos of any of the Emperor models in that site. It is an expensive kit, so I think it may be a very nice one. 
Could someone post a photo of an Emperor FP, please? Any comments about "making a real classy FP" are welcome. 
Thank you.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's one that I made.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/steamboat-willie-steampunk-91836/


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 23, 2012)

These are not up to Dawn's standards, but they give you a look.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's a couple I did recently:


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Two to think on*

Here are two from my collection - Both done very well.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 23, 2012)

I couldn't save the search link, but you can go [here] to search the IAP photos, there were 15 pages using 'emperor' in the search field.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is an Emperor Black Titanium/Rhodium Fountain pen with Chechen Burl.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 23, 2012)

One of my favorite pictures, that I found again:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a few that I've done..The one with the blue sub mariner face is an Imperial the rest are Emperors


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! Thanks everyone for the photos. BTW, isn't the Watch Parts pen a copyrighted work by (I think) Mr. Barry Gross?

How about the " Any comments about "making a real classy FP" are welcome. "
part of my initial post? :biggrin::wink:


----------



## gbpens (Apr 23, 2012)

Many people responded with what you asked for. The emporer kit is classy and adds a lot of bling. Many of the kitless fountain pens on this site will stand up to any kit with a lot of bling. You might try kitless.


----------



## arioux (Apr 23, 2012)

A search for "emperor" in the photo gallery will bring you 100's of them


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 23, 2012)

here was my "Tube-On" contest Emperor


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 23, 2012)

This one was my birthday present from LOML in 2009. It is a Limited Edition (numbered) with the upgrade nib. The material is 1940s Bakelite form exotic Blanks. I believe it is Rhodium and Black Titanium plating.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 24, 2012)

gbpens said:


> Many people responded with what you asked for. The emporer kit is classy and adds a lot of bling. Many of the kitless fountain pens on this site will stand up to any kit with a lot of bling. You might try kitless.



My other passion is building scale model wooden ships. The last step in this hobby is making them from scratch. Meaning, no kits, no premade parts, just a set of plans and a bunch of wood. 
I feel in pen making, going kitless is akin to going scratch in shipbuilding. I don't think I am ready yet. I'm not even a year old in this activity. I don't even have a clue about what new tools or machines or skills I would need. But is something I am contemplating in the future.


----------



## Marker (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is one with a black and white Mokume m3 metal blank.


----------

